# Redcliffe into extreme fishing



## Teacherman (Mar 9, 2008)

G'day.

Maybe not too extreme! I just boought an Extreme Fish bandit, and acknowledge that it's small, but it fits on the roof of my car...

besides, I am told that its not size that matters, rather how you use your tackle!

In all seriousness, I have taken my yak out twice, the second time with a rod. I caught a blowie on a small expensive bibless bream minnow that is now on the bottom of cabbage tree creek. I only took one lure, pre-rigged, because it was only a learning experience.

How much tackle do you serious yak fishers lose when some dh in a fast moving stink boat causes you to capsize? And is there an elegant way to get into a yak. I straddle the bow of my kayak, and plonk my butt in the seat.

I'd love to hear some advice on where I can go in my kayak to catch a fish (not a blowie) and some technique advice. I specifically would like to know whether to troll (in which direction and at what speed), or drift, or cast at snags.

Oh, yeah, about the username- I am a school teacher. I teach marine studies, so kayaking is somewhat work related. I sense a ripper of a tax return coming....


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

G'day teacherman and welcome to the forum mate.

Your not exposed to fall out mate, its no good for your fishing gear or dignity. :lol:

Depends what your fishing for on what lure you use and your technique. Bream like light fishing line, small (about 40mm's) shallow diving lures and very slow troll with lots of stop starts.

As far as extreme fishing goes there's not much at Redcliffe, but small sharkies are fun to catch and try and land.


----------



## Teacherman (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Paul,

The kayak is an extreme bandit. I'm quite fine with more sedate fishing. I was trying to be funny 

I've got some good bream lures, and my 4 lb fluorocarbon should do the job. Do you just troll along the edge of mangroves blindly, and then work a spot when you get a hit? I'd have guessed that'd work for flatties and estuary cod. I thought bream were smarter!


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Go the "Fish Bandit", I have 2 of these little rippa's. Fishing spots close to home on the Bandit, the canals are a must and Burpengary Creek from the Decpetion Bay side. Just my 2 cents, have fun.

Regards

Al


----------



## Teacherman (Mar 9, 2008)

Biggles said:


> Go the "Fish Bandit", I have 2 of these little rippa's. Fishing spots close to home on the Bandit, the canals are a must and Burpengary Creek from the Decpetion Bay side. Just my 2 cents, have fun.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Al


Thanks Al. How does the bandit do in a bit of chop? I'm wondering about chucking soft plastics at scarborough reef and the rocks at Scotts Point too.
Adam


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Teacherman said:


> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> > Go the "Fish Bandit", I have 2 of these little rippa's. Fishing spots close to home on the Bandit, the canals are a must and Burpengary Creek from the Decpetion Bay side. Just my 2 cents, have fun.
> ...


As long as you have your paddle balance that little yak will handle heaps, and they paddle easy too. Reports of one falling off a car at 110km/h last Friday with only a few scratches, they are tuff. Like most yaks in the chop, some will be good others not so good, I've had mine in the surf awesome fun.

Regards

Al


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Teacherman (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Red,

I'll do that!

Adam


----------



## BlueRoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome Teacherman,
Theres a few Redcliffe yakkers out and about. Nice friendly bunch of people. Keep an eye out for a flame red prowler 4.5 with a puffing paddler. Thats me. I havn't been out for a few weeks but hope to remedy that this weekend if the beer monster doesn't bite too much. :lol: 
Cheers
Stue


----------



## Teacherman (Mar 9, 2008)

Unfortunately sold this one now. Upgraded to the outlaw. This us a bit too big for me to handle by myself (gee, I sound like a wimp!) and I am looking to downsize to an ocean kayak tetra 10 or scrambler 11 angler. 
Any ideas?


----------

